# NATO loses contact with drone chopper over Libya



## DA SWO (Jun 21, 2011)

_Guess the Libyan's finally got lucky and may have nailed a drone.   Woo HOO!  Let's party like it's 1699!_

From the AP:http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2011-06-21-06-49-21

_That said, this is turning into a bigger, more expensive war then his highness envisioned.  He should have talked to Bill Clinton, and not Hillary._

_I only posted the link because of AP's copyright policy._


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm Ryan Dunn, and this is The UAV Test Pilot School.


----------



## MAGTF_Marine (Jun 21, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Hi, I'm Ryan Dunn, and this is The UAV Test Pilot School.



Hah! I guess there is no such thing as too soon!


----------

